# Ahhhh



## Jon Paouli Trapek (May 11, 2005)

One bungled registration later.......So this is where all the clever people went. Things make a bit more sense now. Hallo all.

So how do I create an avatar :?:


----------



## Jackull (May 11, 2005)

Hello JPT.

Welcome, yes lotta clever people. Avatar?

JACKuLL


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (May 11, 2005)

Jackull said:


> Hello JPT.
> 
> Welcome, yes lotta clever people. Avatar?
> 
> JACKuLL



Hi Jack. Avatar = Weeny picture (not an oxford dictionary certified description). You know....of a bulldog with a pair of union jack pants on its head, that sort of thing.

(oh - I used JonP as my handle on NS but always wanted to change it to my full name)


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 11, 2005)

A string quartet huh? cool! In fact I'm working on a string quintet right now.
About RAW - I want to put them back online next month, and I'll probably use some kind of password system to minimize the traffic.


----------



## Edgen (May 11, 2005)

Hello there Jon! Yes.. we be clever. Six degrees of cleverness  enjoy your stay.

/j


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (May 12, 2005)

Hi Egden. Yeah, its been well worth learning a thing or two about sample development from the 'clever folk' this past 3 years and I was getting a bit sad that so many seemed to stop posting over there.

Hermann, I've got a recording of a string sextet I wrote years back as well which was performed at the wigmore hall. That's one of the best pieces I wrote back then. I think its time I made an effort to put something up (although I've sent MP3s out to people over at NS in the past). I'm going to try and poach some space.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 12, 2005)

Ey Jon,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 12, 2005)

Jon Paouli Trapek said:


> Hermann, I've got a recording of a string sextet I wrote years back as well which was performed at the wigmore hall. That's one of the best pieces I wrote back then. I think its time I made an effort to put something up (although I've sent MP3s out to people over at NS in the past). I'm going to try and poach some space.



Sounds great. If you like you can email it to me as well. (webmaster "at" herman-witkam.com)

*edited as an anti-spam measure


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (May 12, 2005)

Well, I've nabbed some trialware, borrowed a mate's wife's website and erected an, I'm sure you'll agree, extremely professional looking page with a couple of movements from the sextet on it. Don't ask me why but for some reason they both start streaming together (!) * so you'll have to pause one as soon as the page loads to listen to the other *. 

Her ya go:

http://www.musicanytime.co.uk/additional_index.htm

I think its time to learn about web design in my week off!.


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 12, 2005)

Jon - this is great! I especially liked the second movement. The glissandos at the end are pretty funny :D


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard Jon , have fun man


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 12, 2005)

JonP! Welcome to VI man. Thanks for sharing your music. 8)


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (May 12, 2005)

Cheers guys. I'm distinctly liking the vibe of this place already :D


----------

